# Is chewing gum compeltely cope?



## Deleted member 12669 (Aug 24, 2021)

Title. Should I bother chewing gum for my jaw?

@Ryan


----------



## Deleted member 14344 (Aug 24, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Title. Should I bother chewing gum for my jaw?
> 
> @Ryan


it isnt cope


----------



## BasedCoper (Aug 24, 2021)

it works but it may make your face look bloated


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Aug 24, 2021)

jawlinemaxxing said:


> it isnt cope


How many hours should I chew for and how long would it take to see results?


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Aug 24, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Title. Should I bother chewing gum for my jaw?
> 
> @Ryan


tf nigga rotted here for 46days and dont even know an answer to the most simple question


----------



## Deleted member 14344 (Aug 24, 2021)

N1666 said:


> How many hours should I chew for and how long would it take to see results?


i think u should chew for 2/3 hours a day, btw chew in a proper form, take a pic when u start and one after 30 days, u should see some changes


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Aug 24, 2021)

Its cope
Only chewing cock works


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Aug 24, 2021)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> tf nigga rotted here for 46days and dont even know an answer to the most simple question


Thanks for answering the question!


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Aug 24, 2021)

jawlinemaxxing said:


> i think u should chew for 2/3 hours a day, btw chew in a proper form, take a pic when u start and one after 30 days, u should see some changes


Wdym by chew in proper form?


----------



## Deleted member 14344 (Aug 24, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Wdym by chew in proper form?


chewing is like an exercise , like squat ecc, so do it with a proper form not in stupid way


----------



## JamesHowlett (Aug 24, 2021)

Does it work, as in does it grow your jaw muscles? Yes.

Should you do it? Depends.

Lean + low set masseters = Do it.

Fat + high set masseters = Don’t.

Somewhere in between = Lose some weight first and then chew until you’re happy with the results then STOP. Don’t overdo it and look like a bloated chipmunk.

This is the only answer you’ll ever need when it comes to chewing.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 24, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Title. Should I bother chewing gum for my jaw?
> 
> @Ryan


it works nd can change bone structure too..life changer if u dont have shit masseters insertions..thats the main reason of bloated look


----------



## coolguy1 (Aug 24, 2021)

Could give u tmj or bruxism. I got bruxism again after I chewed alot of mastic gum.


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Aug 24, 2021)

coolguy1 said:


> Could give u tmj or bruxism. I got bruxism again after I chewed alot of mastic gum.


What is bruxism?


----------



## coolguy1 (Aug 24, 2021)

N1666 said:


> What is bruxism?


teeth grinding


----------



## AscendingHero (Aug 24, 2021)

It's not cope but if you don't chew properly, have maloclussion and too much craniofacial dystrophy+fatcel shit may backfire.

If you're going to chew, chew on pieces of meat and/or mastic gum. That way you're challenging the jaw+giving it nutrients to grow.

If you're over 20, you're going to need an insane amount of stimulus for it to grow, so boosting ur hormonal profile (naturally or endogenously) is a must.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Aug 24, 2021)

Yes its worth doing. Your face will look more toned, your mandible may evantually lengthen and it will prevent you from getting more recessed. 

If you can purchase mastic gum do it. Falim gum is good, its a little bit expensive but it can be reused if you store it in the fridge. 

Just don't overdo it. Some people reccomend clowny shit like chewing for 2 hours a day. Your just going to fuck up your jaw doing this. I would say 15-30 minutes is ok. Think about this from a natrual perspective. How long would a person with ideal facial growth spend chewing? It will be far less then two hours a day.

Also make sure to chew your food properly and try and eat harder food.


----------



## MikeMew'sBitch (Aug 24, 2021)

Its not cope, it will build your masseters like Brad Pitt


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Aug 24, 2021)

D


N1666 said:


> Title. Should I bother chewing gum for my jaw?
> 
> @Ryan


DONT it'll make you bloated


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Aug 24, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> D
> 
> DONT it'll make you bloated


Its already made me bloated and I've been chewing for 15 minutes


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Aug 24, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Its already made me bloated and I've been chewing for 15 minutes


bro just eat hard foods like nuts , steak etc


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Aug 24, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Its already made me bloated and I've been chewing for 15 minutes


eating hard foods increased my bigonal width from 84% to 93%


----------



## lasthope (Aug 24, 2021)

it will make you look bloated
i need botox for my massters now


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Aug 24, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> bro just eat hard foods like nuts , steak etc


What type of nuts


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Aug 24, 2021)

Holy shit I am never chewing gum again


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Aug 24, 2021)

N1666 said:


> What type of nuts


almonds are the best i eat like 11 everyday also take a lot of time while chewing


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Aug 24, 2021)

N1666 said:


> What type of nuts


walnuts also


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Aug 24, 2021)

N1666 said:


> What type of nuts


 do you eat meat ?


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Aug 24, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> do you eat meat ?


Yes


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Aug 24, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Yes


how many times a day ????


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Aug 24, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> how many times a day ????


Once


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Aug 24, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Once


okay what type of meat most of the time?


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Aug 24, 2021)

Chicken


pianoboy123 said:


> okay what type of meat most of the time?


----------



## CFW432 (Aug 24, 2021)

I got tmj as a result of chewing gum for over a year and a half and now i have a asymmetrical jawline. I REGRET DOING THIS SHIT, AND I WOULD HAVE NO PROBLEM GOING BACK IN TIME TO RELIVE THE PAST YEAR AND A HALF JUST PREVENT MYSELF FROM DOING IT. Even if it means having to go back to the military. Now im stuck with this shit, and the only way i can fix it is through surgery.


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Aug 24, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> walnuts also


How do you chew rhe walnuts? Do you chew them normally but slowly? I'm eating some rn


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Aug 24, 2021)

N1666 said:


> How do you chew rhe walnuts? Do you chew them normally but slowly? I'm eating some rn


yeah chew them super slowly and slowly crush them , like i said take time and move the food around your mouth same applies with meat and other stuff, and if you can try eating the cartilage of the chicken bones it takes a lot of time to chew and its super healthy


----------



## Celexawer (Aug 24, 2021)

lasthope said:


> it will make you look bloated
> i need botox for my massters now


Pics op?


----------



## Deleted member 14344 (Aug 24, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> Does it work, as in does it grow your jaw muscles? Yes.
> 
> Should you do it? Depends.
> 
> ...


this should be the solution


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Aug 24, 2021)

chewing is best for mandiblelets or mouth breathers. don't get tmj


----------



## remy (Sep 4, 2021)

I’ve been chewing again for the past month or so anyone know how to reduce the cheek bloating?


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Sep 17, 2021)

remy said:


> I’ve been chewing again for the past month or so anyone know how to reduce the cheek bloating?


some say open mouth chewing reduces it idk if it's cope


----------



## MikeMew'sBitch (Sep 17, 2021)

If you got good insertions and muscle/bone shape you will look better. Otherwise you will just get width and looks bloated.


----------



## oldcelloser (Sep 25, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> almonds are the best i eat like 11 everyday also take a lot of time while chewing


low absorption rate (40%) compared to meat


pianoboy123 said:


> how many times a day ????


only calories matter


pianoboy123 said:


> yeah chew them super slowly and slowly crush them , like i said take time and move the food around your mouth same applies with meat and other stuff, and if you can try eating the cartilage of the chicken bones it takes a lot of time to chew and its super healthy


just chew hard foods like our ancestors basically, slowly and at all meals preferably, to build your jaws up


----------



## N1c (Sep 25, 2021)

It taste good


----------



## datboijj (Sep 25, 2021)

i used to think it was a stupid cope
until i realized my mewing method is basically me pretending to chew air
@Ryan


----------

